# Office 2010 - MonthView Control



## Fyr (Apr 16, 2011)

I installed MS Office 2010 Pro.
I had some previous excel workbooks with VBA code. Some use the MonthView control.
OFfice 2010 no longer has the control. So I have some questions.
Are there any alternatives to MonthView control? 
Or is there a way to keep using MonthVIew with 2010 Pro?


----------



## S M C (Apr 16, 2011)

Try the non-activex calendar control


----------

